
How RNA formed at the origins of life - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2017-05-rna-life.html
======
skadamou
Sort of unrelated, but for a long time I have been curious why uracil in RNA
is replaced by thymine in DNA. I was inspired by this post to do a little
digging and here is what I found in case anyone else is interested.

[http://www.nsta.org/publications/news/story.aspx?id=52606](http://www.nsta.org/publications/news/story.aspx?id=52606)

